# Jerome Jame Hurts Foot



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*



Jerome James should have known that switching his jersey number back to 13 would not improve his luck. 

James, who spent most of his first season in New York either banged up or in Larry Brown's doghouse, injured his right foot on the first day of practice yesterday. The Knicks originally called it an ankle injury before later determining that James had a partially torn plantar fascia, which is the soft tissue under the heel. The injury is not considered serious but it could keep James sidelined for several days. Last year, James appeared in just 45 games and missed time because of a strained left hamstring, strained neck and strained right hamstring. He was also suspended for one game for reportedly showing up with a hangover when the Knicks practiced on Jan. 1.

Click to expand...

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/story/458096p-385494c.html*


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> He was also suspended for one game for reportedly showing up with a hangover when the Knicks practiced on Jan. 1.


If he sees more then 10 mins of playing time this WHOLE season I will no longer watch this team. :clown:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Jerome James showed up to practice with a hangover? He reminds me so much of myself. I love that guy.


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

jerome is silly


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

ah Jerome James. this is the guy who responded to his coach's accusations of selfishness by saying "I don't have the first clue who he is talking about, because all I worry about is Jerome."


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> If he sees more then 10 mins of playing time this WHOLE season I will no longer watch this team. :clown:


*This is why the Waiving of Mo Taylor was not a great move before the regular season start. 
The Knicks need to look in the past at Larry Johnson and Mcdyess getting a season injury before the regular season started. This Mo Taylor Waiving and James foot injury is not making Isiah look to good at the start of training camp. Especially with Mo Taylor teaming up with Brad & Artest in the frontcourt with alot of Bibby pick n rolls with Taylor (ala Webber). 

Dont sleep! at all the things that Jerome James could offer this Knick Team averaging just 18 MPG. 
I still like a Frontcourt with C-James, PF-Frye, and SF-Lee (That is Hustle, Rebounding, Defense, and Manning the paint area against some of the best frontcourts in the NBA).*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*My Bad, I forgot: 

I still like a Frontcourt with C-James, PF-Frye, and SF-Lee (That is Hustle, Rebounding, Defense, and Manning the paint area against some of the best frontcourts in the NBA). While Marbury, Francis, or Crawford do their SOLO Offensive job in the Backcourt.*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I think someone on this board (don't remember which poster) wanted Michael Doleac back, and I think that's a good idea. I like Doleac relieving Curry instead of Jerome James at this point.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> I think someone on this board (don't remember which poster) wanted Michael Doleac back, and I think that's a good idea. I like Doleac relieving Curry instead of Jerome James at this point.


that would be me kitty , paul miller is supposed to be very similar (strong , pale , good jumpshot , a banger, but really a mediocre player)but i'd rather a veteran version who can play in a pinch for extended periods...i dont know if I trust Miller enough off of what i saw in summer league.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> that would be me kitty , paul miller is supposed to be very similar (strong , pale , good jumpshot , a banger, but really a mediocre player)but i'd rather a veteran version who can play in a pinch for extended periods...i dont know if I trust Miller enough off of what i saw in summer league.


do you really expect miller to make the team?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> do you really expect miller to make the team?


i'd say its about 50-50 with him and elton brown.

as i've said before i'd rather have a veteran in the role of 3rd string center anyway.

a trade that might work is malik rose and qrich for travis outlaw and raef lafrentz.

Raef is a shot blocker and can shoot from the outside...outlaw is a defensive minded sf with some very good athletic ability


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Do we have an excuse to waive him yet?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

What kind of player is Elton Brown? What does he offer us that Miller does not? Who is the better player between the two?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> i'd say its about 50-50 with him and elton brown.
> 
> as i've said before i'd rather have a veteran in the role of 3rd string center anyway.
> 
> ...


I think in that trade that your ultimately dealing away the 3rd string veteran center your looking for. Although Malik Rose does not look like your prototypical 5, I would look to try to see if he can work there. I do not think height is as much an issue for him in the post because he has had so much experience guarding the best low post players in the league, and two of the best everyday in practice for years with Tim Duncan and David Robinson. He's strong enough to keep guys from taking advantage of the height difference and quick enough to stay in front of the more mobile players. He can rebound at that spot and also could be the help defender we've wanted at the 5. Remember that alot of help defending comes from knowledge and mobility. Rose can get to those critical spots to cut off penetrations quicker and more effectively than anyone on our team can that plays the post. Although he does not have excessively long hands to distract shots, the sheer speed that he can put himself into position to contest the shot should ultimately be enough of a distraction. Although Rose is not and never has been much of an offensive player, his ability to fill the lane will come in handy in an uptempo offense that will be sure to find him in his sweet spots. I also believe that the sheer fact that we will be shooting more shots this year, will give Rose even more importance on the team. Offensive rebounds will be abundant, something Rose does well and gets a few of his points from. What he needs to work on is his ability to finish those attempts which he has lost the ability to do as a Knick apparently.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knicksfan said:


> What kind of player is Elton Brown? What does he offer us that Miller does not? Who is the better player between the two?


I think this critique will basically sum up all your questions. This guy has managed to find out guys like Ariza and Lee would be good before the Knicks even drafted them so his opinion I respect a great deal.

"Miller looks to be the guy that sticks. The 6'10, 250 center out of Wichita State is a decent low post player, fairly tough off the boards and he has a decent outside jumper. I saw him a few times in Summer League play and he seemed pretty good. He is maybe a tad tougher than Jackie Butler on defense and off the boards and not as plished around the basket. He's the perfect third string center type.

Elton Brown is a 6'9, 255 lb C/PF out of Virginia. Physically he has a lot of ability but in perusing him I found an article that raised some questions. In college he was known for not being physical, for never playing defense, poor rebounding and for an incident involving a gun. He hardly sounds like a promising prospect though one might argue he seems to be a perfect fit with our Knicks.

It should be interesting to see who does stick. Isiah likes athletes and Brown certainly qualifies there while Miller is a blue collar guy willing to do what it takes." *Irish2u2 of AOL message boards*


He actually went on to say that Elton Brown would be more likely to stick but he sounded to be leaning towards Miller making it in this earlier post.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

The real story......

He slipped on an Eclaire.


----------

